

Ask HN: Hows MediaTemple for RoR? - bgnm2000

Hey everyone,<p>I've recently start learning rails, and I was wondering whats the best host for the job when I start creating apps? I currently use mediatemple for my current sites and I know they support rails, but are they the best solution?
======
davesailer
Check Rails Hosting Info: <http://www.railshostinginfo.com/>

I found OCS Solutions through them, and am totally satisfied:
<http://www.ocssolutions.com/>

I am a customer of OCS and do not benefit from their business in any way.

I had a really bad experience with another company whose name is like S __*5.

------
jakewolf
I just upgraded to their $50/mth dv server from the grid and it's night and
day different in terms of speed. Was hosting a drupal site and sat for over 20
seconds per page load now down to super speedy.

Best solution is whatever works. As a former landscaper paying over $500 a
month for a leased truck and insurance, I'll pay anything for a server that
does the job right.

~~~
bgnm2000
I have the dv now for a drupal site which goes very quick, can't believe its
that slow on the grid! how upsetting

------
fuelfive
Use heroku. It's the best for RoR sites.

~~~
ddemchuk
It certainly is brain dead simple to use, but the rapid increases in their
pricing plans as more resources are needed coupled with the fact that their
plans don't include storage space for assets like user uploaded images and
such make the pricing potential pretty unappealing.

